# Camo



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Ever Wonder Why Guys Dress Up In Camo Their Whole Body,then Your White Face Sticks Out Like A Sore Thumb?im Guilty Of This To.
Now Im Going To Start Wearing A Camo Net..lots Easier To Use A Net Then Taking Make Up Off All The Time...bow Hunters Of Course..


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I used to use the net mask but the last few years I have been using the camo makeup. I don't like the mask getting in the way on shots and blocking vision. Also, when it covers the face and you breathe in it you are implanting your odors. But mostly for me it is a comfort thing as to why I use the face paint.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I use face paint for comfort and vison also. Bowhunting I ALWAYS cover my face. Even durning January bowhunts I seldom wear anything over my face.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I've wonder about the full layered thing everytime I see camo underwear and the body armor. Why spend the money of camo base layers when they're all covered. Next will be camo socks, oh o, I better go get a pair. I can see shirts in the warmer times when the temps warm up from the morning hunt you might want to shed some outter layers. I do wear one of the light weight face nets, but it was years cause I did not want to impare the earing. I believe it is for warm weather turkey hunting. Your right about the breathing into it, it starts to get a little wet on the face side. I try to leave it down over my nose and bring it up when needed.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

you don,t really need it unless you could be called CARROTTOP? LOL


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I guess I am a geek then. I have camo socks. For certain turkey hutning situations, if a small spot of white were to show - that could bust you. I also have dark green smart socks (gortex) that are the best pair of socks I have ever worn in cold weather. My feet never get cold.

Now the women's camo undies....that's like cheating. How are we supposed to find them in bed?


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Ever Notice After Those Guys Kill A Deer They Still Whisper To Each Other?.lol.....


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I like the guys on TV that wear camo (head to toe) then sit in a box blind with a saw kerf for a window. I guess they won't be seen on their way to the blind.


----------



## ChachiSnips (May 4, 2005)

the wispering isn't a bad idea. even though they got their deer you still want to be as unintrusive as possible so that other deer in the area will have less of an idea you were there. in everything you do in the woods, the less intrusive you can be, the less nervous deer will be in the area.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Cabela's 06 Master Catalog p11 to p83 has camo that really does not qualify IMO as the Ohio hunter orange requirement ? ?

Hunter Orange Requirement: A vest, coat, jacket, or coveralls that are either solid hunter orange or camouflage hunter orange is required. Hunting any wild animal (except waterfowl) from 1/2 hour before sunrise to sunset during the youth deer gun season, deer gun season, the statewide muzzleloader deer season, and on designated areas during the early muzzleloader deer season is unlawful unless the hunter is visibly wearing a vest, coat, jacket, or coveralls that are either solid hunter orange or camouflage hunter orange.


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Yea you should always have a face mask on, but what most guys leave out are the gloves. You should always keep your hands covered too. Think about it, they are the things moving around most in your stand, whether you are reaching for your bow, or just scratching your face.
You should not only wear gloves while in the stand, but it is a good idea also to wear them on your way into the stand. Even though they are not scent proof, they do help cut down alot on the dispersement of human odor, through your hands, especially if you have to move brush out of your way, while you walk in.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

You Can Wear Rubber Gloves Which Wont Leave Much Scent Just Like Using Rubber Boots.....


----------

